# Has your lodge ever been vandalized?



## dhouseholder (Aug 14, 2012)

Have you ever had your lodge vandalized, burglarized, etc?

Was anything of any importance lost? Did they ever catch the perps?


----------



## VinnyC (Aug 14, 2012)

It has. The graffiti has been removed. I'm not sure if the perp has been caught or confessed. There was no break in. Thank goodness. 
Here's the link:

Copperas Cove: Vandals Hit Local Masonic Lodge


----------



## dhouseholder (Aug 14, 2012)

VinnyC said:


> It has. The graffiti has been removed. I'm not sure if the perp has been caught or confessed. There was no break in. Thank goodness.
> Here's the link:
> 
> Copperas Cove: Vandals Hit Local Masonic Lodge



That looks like gang tagging to me, it doesn't seem like they were targeting Masonry.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 14, 2012)

dhouseholder said:


> Have you ever had your lodge vandalized, burglarized, etc?
> 
> Was anything of any importance lost? Did they ever catch the perps?



Yes, I once arrived at lodge to find Pentagrams and anti Masonic graffiti painted on the building. We got some paint from the shed and painted over the graffiti and removed the stickers placed on the door by the time brethren starting showing up for lodge. 

We never found our for certain who was responsible but we suspect it was a somewhat radical church in the area as I've heard they have done similar to other groups or organizations. 

S&F,
Kyle


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, the Boise Masonic Temple was vandalized last fall with "V 4 Victory" spray painted on the tiled floor just outside the front door. Luckily, a Ultimate Carpet Cleaning came and cleaned it for free.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Aug 15, 2012)

We have not had our Lodge vandalized in our small town, but in the past year, we have had an anti-Masonry pamphlet tucked into the door so that the first one there finds its. It is a cartoon book. I forget the publisher. I found it the first few times opening up for floor practice and another Past Master found it. It was the 1950s equivalent of an anti-Masonry webpage. I read it, then went on to read one of the essays in "Ten Short Lessons in Masonic Philosophy," which is a great pamphlet to give new Masons. I am active in my small town because I own the newspaper there. When a group or individual wants to reach out to the Masons, they usually contact me... not because I am all that great, but because I am visible and everyone who knows me, knows I am a Mason and active in Salado Lodge. They may not always know who the Master is, so I put them in touch. Not once has anyone come up to me and told me that I am part of some cabbal or that I am going straight to hell. I look forward to that conversation, should it ever happen. Most of the "anti-Masons" hide in the security of anonymity or the mob. They are brave only from the shadows because I think somewhere at their core they have a modicum of shame....


----------



## Bro_Vick (Aug 18, 2012)

Motherlodge was vandalized by kids breaking out the windows in the 80s, so the brethren at the time, sealed up the windows. 

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Aug 19, 2012)

We just painted out lodge and it looks like it would be a prime target for a graffiti hit, but so far, so good...let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 31, 2012)

A/C condensers stripped


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 4, 2012)

The copper for heating units was stolen. The columns as well as the original charter was also stolen.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 23, 2013)

We were hit twice. Both times, all three exterior AC units.

We built a steel cage after the most recent incident...


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 24, 2013)

Most people don't know where our building is, as the Scottish Rite Center ("the big pink castle") overshadows it.
Our welcome sign on the road into town was hit with an upside-down pentagram last year.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 6, 2013)

We had a series of plastic "backlit" panels for the Craft Lodge, and all of the appendant bodies. Someone crashed all of them.


----------

